# normal clown behavior? Please help



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I have 2 very small baby tank bred perc clowns, seems healthy eating well, swimming around everywhere, and always together.
BUT, I noticed when I close the lights at night and get up early and turn the lights on, they seem to be hiding, but way at the top of the tank almost at the surface, behind the plastic trim at the top...

after about 20 mins, they start to swim around again.....,just want to make sure this is normal or not??


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is exactly what Clownfish do. Totally normal.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

ok thanks, PHEW, got worried there for a second and checked my levels this morning! I had no idea they did this, the tomato clown did not do this, he did the exact opposite, found a rock and stayed at the bottom when lights were off...

By the way, how long should I keep the lights on?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I run my lights for about 16 hours per day on the FOWLR and 12 hours per day on my reef. I would suggest using a timer to set the lights to a cycle that corresponds to when you are home and can enjoy the tank.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok will check out a timer this week also, but, i don't think it would be long enough for the light to be on then....
I leave here at 7;30 AM and only get home between 6 - 6:30 pm and shut the lights at around 10 PM.....
I guess I can leave them on from 630 AM until 10 Pm this would be 15.5 hours, I wasn't sure if this was too much or not.....but if you leave em on for 16 hours, I should be ok.

Thanks


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

one more thing...won't the lights on all those hours create an algae outbreak??


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

*Picture of my little babies!! not the greatest quality tho  cell phone pic*


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

How about gradual increse/decrease in light.
Room/sun light before turning on tank light and have the room light on when tank light is turned off.
Never seen the clown die from sudden light changes yet but have experienced few fish such as anthias suffer and die (heart attack) from sudden/abrupt light changes.

Noticed less nervous behavior as you described in the tank with dimmer switch/control.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

that is exactly what I have been doing, blue actinics go on first for about 15 mins, and then flo's go on last, and shut off is flo's off first and then actinics last and same time about 15 mins apart, other than this strange behavior, they are eating well, and very active. I fine tooth comb them every day.


----------



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

what do you mean by fine tooth comb them?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

this may sound extreme, but every morning and every night, I check each and every fish for any poor signs, swimming, any spots or marks, or any overall differences from when I first added them, and watch them eat to make sure they are still agressively eating, it may sound extreme, but I also enjoy watching them !


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

terryap said:


> this may sound extreme, but every morning and every night, I check each and every fish for any poor signs, swimming, any spots or marks, or any overall differences from when I first added them, and watch them eat to make sure they are still agressively eating, it may sound extreme, but I also enjoy watching them !


This isn't extreme at all. It should be a part of your every day care for a marine tank. Make sure all the fish are accounted for, paying careful attention to their eyes, fins, and lips. After a while you will be amazed at some of the things you pick up on. Your eyes will be the best test kit you own.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I do this "routine" morning and night, and that is exactly what I check for...fins, lips, eyes, and any unusual body markings, I also check their eating habits, making sure all are eating at feeding time...lol, it is amazing to see them all swim up to the front and follow your every move at feeding time, I especially enjoy this part !


----------

